# updated pics of cupcake



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's a photo of cupcake when I first got him










now look at him.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He looks great! Love those colours.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

thank you i've had him for only a month and am amazed at how much he's changed!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing transformation. im surprise how much the dorsal fin has grown.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! What a difference!! He's beautiful!! He was pretty before but he's REALLY pretty now!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

holy crap! hes grown so much finnage! amazing. i hope my new guy can do work like that!


----------



## erinbobarren (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, i didnt know bettas could change color like that, he's so pretty!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful! You sure picked up a pretty guy there


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! Nice job. He looks amazing!


----------



## melisw13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do they normally change colours like that?? He's so pretty!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He was probably still young in that picture and has now fully developed his color.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Whoa, what a cool looking betta!
The change is a cool one!<3


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you share with us your methods? What did you do to promote such amazing fin growth! I need pointer! I got the fin rot to stop but no growth is happening!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Quite the transformation. He's beautiful.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock:
Love love love him!!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow he has changed alot he is very pretty.


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree, he is a lovely little lad! And I like the sign in the second picture.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

It is really amazing the fin growth. However I love his old colouring. Except the black fins are pretty neat.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, amazing! You've done a great job with him, and only a month, wow!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

His color has came in beautifully.


----------



## PlakatBetta (Sep 29, 2009)

wow it looks completely different great looking betta


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He looks amazing. Good job raising him! Nice find.


----------

